# La perla: Seudoclásica obra chiclayana inconclusa



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

la estatua de la libertad en new york no tiene nada que ver con los apaches norteamericanos ni los ingleses, es una representacion femenina del coloso de Rodas que existio en el mundo antiguo antes simbolizo el poder pero despues paso a simbolizar la libertad la independencia a manera de masoneria sin embargo lo tildarias de huachafo?


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

J Block said:


> Chiclayo creo que es la ciudad más huachafa del Perú.


quieres que ponga fotos de lo que pueden ser huachaferias en otras ciudades a su modo de pensar a ver quien es mas huachafo 

no estoy peliando sino que da risa como nos tildan de huachafos, en otro thread hablaron de la cultura chicha en chiclayo... jajaja da risa


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

a mi tambien me gustaria que se destruyera eso, que no se ve la forma aunque no esta terminada el alcalde se fue y punto, por ratero por alienigena por lo que quieran, no esta mas. lo mismo que el paseo de los heroes sera destruido, eso no cabe duda.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno, en general toda obra inconclusa siempre es de mal gusto, deberían demolerla.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

calmaos todos ...! si algo inadecuado se ve por ahi, la mejor y mas eficaz solucion es ignorar, entonces ahi morira al toque ......nadie esta agarrandose con nadie.....


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

cibert said:


> a ese alcalde lo votaron por eso por mal alcalde. y si ese therad debio hacerse cuando estaba en el cargo, pero ya lo votaron


Pero esta es una noticia que ha salido hoy en El Comercio en la sección Estilos. Por eso la puse.

www.elcomercioperu.com.pe


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

no entiendo esa obra, sobre el paseo de las musas, pienso deben demolar las estatuas y quedarse con las parte de area verdes ese parquecito, muy lindo y cuidado.
Ojala que a chiclayo le toque un buen alcalde para la proxima vez.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Chiclayo, es una ciudad muy bonita, dispuesta y ansiosa por desarrollarse.

el paseo de las musas.... hmmmmmm lo prefiero antes q el parque de la identidad de Huancayo, el momumento de la paz en Tumbes e incluso el parque del amor en Lima ESO SI SON WAXAFOS !!!!


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

La verdad que a nadie le debe gustar estas obras incompletas. Es horrible que dejen algo a medias. Estoy de acuerdo con que esta obra incompleta frente al hotel es huachafa....muy huachafa.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

A ver, pueden decir lo q sea de lo que sea... pero por favor no me critiquen a mis cholos, son sublimes.... es que acaso besas asì a alguien que no ames????? ahhhhhhhh???' eso es amor, amor puro, amor criollo. De ese que muchos sentimos y por eso sea como sea nos sentamos a sus pies para besar a quien amamos. Por eso se llama parque del amor y SI tiene sentido.

No me toquen ese monumento, si a algunos no les gusta lo respeto, no tiene porque gustarles, pero ahi he sido muy feliz asì que dejen en paz a mis cholitos.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

huy que feo monumento ese del beso. Pero peor esta el parque fatima, de lo mas horrible que he visto aqui en Lima.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

cibert said:


> *quieres que ponga fotos de lo que pueden ser huachaferias en otras ciudades a su modo de pensar a ver quien es mas huachafo *
> 
> no estoy peliando sino que da risa como nos tildan de huachafos, en otro thread hablaron de la cultura chicha en chiclayo... jajaja da risa


Si, a mi si me gustarìa, es mas creo que el mismo JBlock hizo una vez un thread de esos, pero no està de mas, yo si creo que es interesante ver no solo lo bello, igual todos somos grandecitos ya para asumir las crìticas sobre las obras de mal gusto que hay en nuestas cuidades y como acà hay representantes de casi todos los lados del Perù, pues me encantarìa ver como somos bastante abiertos a exponer lo que menos nos agrada de nuestros pueblos, no es mala idea y te invito a hacerlo

Claro, mientras no me toquen a mis cholos :cheers:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> huy que feo monumento ese del beso. Pero peor esta el parque fatima, de lo mas horrible que he visto aqui en Lima.


 :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> huy que feo monumento ese del beso. Pero peor esta el parque fatima, de lo mas horrible que he visto aqui en Lima.


Cual es el Parque Fátima?


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

lo que ami no me gusta del parque del amor, es el mosaico multicolor, ni la poza de agua que tiene abajo


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Si, a mi si me gustarìa, es mas creo que el mismo JBlock hizo una vez un thread de esos, pero no està de mas, yo si creo que es interesante ver no solo lo bello, igual todos somos grandecitos ya para asumir las crìticas sobre las obras de mal gusto que hay en nuestas cuidades y como acà hay representantes de casi todos los lados del Perù, pues me encantarìa ver como somos bastante abiertos a exponer lo que menos nos agrada de nuestros pueblos, no es mala idea y te invito a hacerlo
> 
> Claro, mientras no me toquen a mis cholos :cheers:


Claro, cuántos threads "huachafos" no habré hecho...jejeje

Bueno, mi intención no fue insultar a nadie, solo expresar mi punto de vista sobre ésta obra.

Ahh...y no te preocupes por tus cholitos, yo tambien he pasado buenos momentos en ese parque...no los molestaré.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

es un parque que queda en chorrillos, es algo grande, pero bien feo.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Creo que està en chorrillos


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

pacolam said:


> lo que ami no me gusta del parque del amor, es el mosaico multicolor.


jajajaja...eso es algo del parque que SI me gusta!! :bash:


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Doble post--- asiq lo borré


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Pero la región de arequipa no se queda ahh no me acuerdo q ciudad .. camaná o mollendo tenían unas esculturas enooormes de un gallo, alcon etc jaja :laugh: TODAS LAS CIUDADES! tienen sus huachafadas no hay una q se salve.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

*ClauDia* said:


> Pero la región de arequipa no se queda ahh no me acuerdo q ciudad .. camaná o mollendo tenían unas esculturas enooormes de un gallo, alcon etc jaja :laugh: TODAS LAS CIUDADES! tienen sus huachafadas no hay una q se salve.


en arequipa esta la nueva municipalidad que parece una polleria.
la torre de mamey en la selva
las famosas esculturas de camana.



















como tu dices claudia, en peru casi todas las ciudades tienen su perlas.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

^^

:rofl: :hilarious :rofl:

Muahaha! :evil: Comenzó la guerra de la huachafería :evil:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Obvio es su sello característico


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Otra huachafería...más que huacahfería es un crimen a la seguridad vial, es la sirena que hay en el límite de Víctor Larco con Trujillo iendo por Larco.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

jaja si me acuerdo de esa sirena, creo que fayo le tomo fotos.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Plaza en Tumbes. Nóten los colores con los que han pintado TODO...inclusive los postes de luz.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

lo peor de chorrillos es ese parque fatima, es horrible, es una pena por que hay parques y plazuelas aceptables en el distrito.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

J Block said:


> Plaza en Tumbes. Nóten los colores con los que han pintado TODO...inclusive los postes de luz.


Es un circo?


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Me robaste la idea... :hahaha: Parece una feria, un circo, lo que sea pero de plaza decente no tiene nada. :hahaha:


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

el thread se volvio:

" HUACHAFERIAS EN LAS CIUDADES PERUANOS"


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

peruanAs...


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

CHICLAYANOS U OTROS QUE CONOCIERON COMO ERA EL CANAL QUE CORRE POR EL PASEO DE LAS MUSAS, ANTES A TODO LO LARGO DE ESE CANAL DESDE SU INTERSECCION CON LA PANAMERICANA NORTE ERA UN ASCO CON BASURA A LOS COSTADOS Y LETRINA EL INGRESO A CHICLAYO ERA HORRIBLE....!!!! ....AHORA ES OTRA COSA LO HAN CANALIZADO Y SE VE UN AMBIENTE MAS CIVILIZADO COMO NO HUBIESE PLATA PARA QUE CANALIZEN CON PAREDES Y BASE DE CONCRETO LOS VARIOS CANALES QUE CRUZAN LA CIUDAD O SINO QUE LOS CANALIZEN CON TECHO.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

J Block said:


>


Uffff.. esa plaza se lleva el premio de HUACHAFADA AWARDS 2006 :runaway:


----------



## cerecita (Jun 29, 2006)

rafo18 said:


> Liquid no es que sea un criticon ni nada x el estilo yo me baso e lo que he visto en el foro y siempre q veo fotos de chiclayo veo obras de muy poco gusto estetico. Pero creo que me exedi zorry. :bash:


soy nueva aqui y no me parece apropiado.
por mi decir que soy chiclayana de 17 años de ascendencia italiana, aunque el apellido lo perdi ya que es por mi abuela de padre (mi papá si lo lleva, pero es su apellido materno de él), creo que en mayoria de los que habitamos chiclayo somos una gente amable que nunca nos metemos con los demas.
me parece que en todas las ciudades hay obras que algunos les cae bien, y a otros no, pero las musas si es de buen gusto estetico (es agradable a la vista ) aunque no sea algo natural de la región pasa como algo agradable, al menos para comer una hamburguesa en las noches , sentarse a tomar aire , un helado de fresa en el caluroso sol , o sentarse con los amigos a conversar...
me parece que si es bonito  , de noche sirve para filmarse en matrimonios y tomarse algunas fotos.
los extrangeros se toman fotos y les gusta, pasean hasta se van con sus hijos en la zona de las musas donde juegan los niñitos en la zona infantil con juegos
las musas si es bonito, auque no sea autoctono del pais es al menos algo que atrae amor y varias parejas se han enamorado ya sea peruanas y extrangeras , hasta gringos se han casado ahi.


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Bueno aquí otro chiclayano que habla o mejor dicho que escribe.
-------------------------------------------------------------
Este es el discurso del ex Alcalde Arturo Castillo:

Estamos ejecutando una monumental Portada de Ingreso al que hemos denominado Paseo de la Cultura “Kart Weiss”, que conduce al Glorioso Colegio Nacional de “San José”, cuyos caracteres arquitectónicos y escultóricos tienen el propósito de *perennizar la memoria del ás extraordinario y magistral director que tuvo el alma mater de la cultura lambayecana y que por su nacionalidad alemana hemos considerado tomar los aportes de una obra símbolo de Alemania que es la Puerta de Brandemburgo y que se yergue imponente entre el límite de lo que fue Berlín Occidental y Berlín Oriental, esta es la explicación que le podemos dar a aquellos que pretendiendo oponerse al progreso de Chiclayo y cual agentes maléficos, empiezan a lanzar críticas a una obra* que estoy seguro no tendrá ningún argumento que impida que se pueda convertir en la obra de arte que merezca ser escogida para el matasellado que SERPOST pueda elegir para conmemorar el próximo 171° Aniversario de Chiclayo.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lo que tengo que decir es que JBlock dice que somos la ciudad más huacahafa con sólo dos o tres esculturas que no van acorde con nuestra realidad.
Como dice esta parte de este discurso, *Kart Weiss, ha sido considerado uno de los mejores educadores de Lambayeque*, mejorando la educación en el Colegio San José, el más reconocido de este departamento; y es más, de donde yo egresé. No creo que sea huachafería, creo q es un reconocimiento al paìs en el q nació. 

En todo caso llamarían huachafería a la Pirámide que está al lado del museo de Louvre en París, que no tiene nada que ver con la cultura francesa, pero como lo hizo un arquitecto reconocido no dicen nada (algunos, porsupuesto). 

Por eso digo que no se dejen llevar por argumentos que dicen algo o dicho mejor averigüar mejor de lo que hablan.

Saludos muchachos.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

cerecita said:


> soy nueva aqui y no me parece apropiado.
> por mi decir que soy chiclayana de 17 años de ascendencia italiana, aunque el apellido lo perdi ya que es por mi abuela de padre (mi papá si lo lleva), creo que en mayoria de los que habitamos chiclayo somos una gente amable que nunca nos metemos con los demas.
> me parece que en todas las ciudades hay obras que algunos les cae bien, y a otros no, pero las musas si es de buen gusto estetico (es agradable a la vista ) aunque no sea algo natural de la región pasa como algo agradable, al menos para comer una hamburguesa en las noches , sentarse a tomar aire , un helado de fresa en el caluroso sol , o sentarse con los amigos a conversar...
> me parece que si es bonito  , de noche sirve para filmarse en matrimonios y tomarse algunas fotos.
> ...


no pero lo que pasa es que el paseo de las musas, esta algo fuera de contexto, pero nunca me parecio feo, esta bien cuidado.

Otros angulos del paseo de las musas.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

En la primera foto no se ve mal  

Encontré esta peculiaridad de tumbes para variar..


----------



## cerecita (Jun 29, 2006)

la primera foto es urb los parques.


----------



## cerecita (Jun 29, 2006)

Pocas Cosas said:


> Bueno aquí otro chiclayano que habla o mejor dicho que escribe.
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> Este es el discurso del ex Alcalde Arturo Castillo:
> 
> ...


 chiclayo tambien tiene cultura extrangera como tambien natural.
alemanes (apellidos conocidos aurich zoeger weiss etc) italianos (fernandini cassinelli aloro iacarusso sabatini) japoneses, chinos, judios (rumenus scander) , españoles, etc. llegaron aca por que encontraron una tierra que les brindo amistad dejando aportes valiosos ya sea en educacion arte o ciencias.
chiclayo es una mescla , una ciudad de la amistad, amables sus pueblos (monsefu ,eten, etc) que brindan la amistad de la nada


----------

